# [SOLVED] [python] nie mogę wywołać edytora idle

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam!

Zainstalowałem pythona w wersji 2.6.4.

Spod roota mogę wywołać edytor idle, natomiast spod usera już nie - otrzymuję komunikat:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/idle", line 5, in <module>

    main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/idlelib/PyShell.py", line 1400, in main

    shell = flist.open_shell()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/idlelib/PyShell.py", line 279, in open_shell

    self.pyshell = PyShell(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/idlelib/PyShell.py", line 820, in __init__

    OutputWindow.__init__(self, flist, None, None)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/idlelib/OutputWindow.py", line 16, in __init__

    EditorWindow.__init__(self, *args)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/idlelib/EditorWindow.py", line 100, in __init__

    self.menubar = Menu(root)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/lib-tk/Tkinter.py", line 2595, in __init__

    Widget.__init__(self, master, 'menu', cnf, kw)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/lib-tk/Tkinter.py", line 1932, in __init__

    (widgetName, self._w) + extra + self._options(cnf))

_tkinter.TclError: expected integer but got "Vera"

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7500_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 14 Jan 2010 06:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/as_media/.temp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 audiofile bash-completion berkdb bindist bl bogofilter branding bzip2 caps cdparanoia cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts cxx daemon dbus dga divx dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emerge encode fbcondecor ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp glade gmplayer gpm gtk hal iconv imlib jack jfs jpeg ladspa libcaca libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes mad mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mono mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses netjack nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl plugins png portaudio ppds pppd pvr python qt-static qt3support radio rar readline reflection reiserfs ruby sdl session slang sndfile sounds sox speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads tk truetype unicode userlocales v4l v4l2 vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack wma xface xlockrc xorg xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Proszę o pomoc w uruchomieniu wspomnianego edytora. Dzięki.Last edited by nUmer_inaczej on Thu Jan 14, 2010 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Mozesz sprobowac:

```
python-updater
```

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

niestety - nic nie pomaga

----------

## soban_

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 zapewne tez probowales?  :Smile: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

tak - próbowałem - równie bez rezultatu.

eselect python list wskazuje na pythona.

UPDATE:

W akcie rozpaczy przekompilowałem wszystko związane z pythonem poleceniem emerge -av $(qlist -IC|grep python) - nadal nic.

Okazało sie, że miałem niepoprawny wpis w .Xresources, niezrozumiały dla tkintera - nazwa fontów zawierała spacje, które należało poprzedzić lewymi ukośnikami.

----------

